# Cadillac Snow Report as of Jan 15, 03



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Here is the latest report from the Cadillac area for those interested.

-Goosewa

****************************************
CADILLAC AREA SNOWMOBILE REPORT 
---------------------------------------
January 15

CURRENT TRAIL CONDITIONS:
Snow is still on the ground and there is some snow in the forecast 
every day through the weekend. Temperatures are suppose to stay in the 
teens and twenties so any snow that week get we should be able to keep. 
Long range forecast for next week is also calling for cold temperatures.

LATEST BOON GROCERY REPORT FROM DAVE JR.
Wednesday, January 15, 2003 - (Last updated 1/15/03 - 7:50am) - Trails 
are starting to get pretty rough and icy. There is a little bit of 
snow in the forecast but not much for accumulation. Be careful out there. 
There is ice hidden under the snow in some areas of the trails.

MESSAGE BOARD REPORTS
January 13, 2003
Rode the trails this weekend in Lake Cnty. Service Roads and back roads 
were great. Main trails and powerline was ridable, but poor. The snow 
this week should help a great deal. Again, the weather man couldn'g get 
it right. It was supposed to stop snowing on Saturday early in the day. 
We rec'd about 6" Saturday alone. Snowed most all day and evening. When 
they say it won't snow, you can count on it snowing, when they predict 
a storm, don't get to excited. Seems like with all the technology these 
days, they are getting worse at predicting the weather. 
|
January 13, 2003
The trails were awesome this week end to the north west of Cadillac. We 
went to lost pines lodge and drag raced alittle my buddy has a ZRT600 
all set up and put the smack down on some sleds but the best running was 
the rev and fire cat.

January 13, 2003
Rode in Lake and Wexford counties this past weekend. Main trails were 
good to poor. Icy corners and a lot of snirt in some places. Unplowed 
roads were excellent. Weatherman said snow was done. It snowed all day 
Saturday and was snowing lightly Sunday when we left. 8 inches on the 
ground at my cabin in Lake county. This will settle down quite a bit I am 
sure. All in all it was a very rideable weekend. More snow on the way, 
so should get better and better. 

SPECIAL NOTICES AND EVENTS:
Saturday, January 18, 2003
MSXRA Snowcross Racing 
The equivalent to motor cross racing. Pro riders converge on Cadillac 
at the Wexford Civic Center Fairgrounds. Man made twists, turns, jumps 
and moguls. A great spectator sport. Admission is charged. Contact the 
MSXRA at 616-453-4245 or check out their website at 
www.funpromotions.com.

January 24 - 26, 2003
OSSA Snowmobile Ride In 
Another Fun-filled snowmoblie weekend at the Best Western of Cadillac 
sponsored by the Ohoi State Snowmobile Association.

January 30 -February 2, 2003
North American Snowmbile Festival 
Snowmobilers criss cross the lakes and forests. Friends and families 
gather for the largest snowmobile festival around. Chili cook-off, poker 
run, radar run and fireworks are just some of the activities that take 
place on Lake Cadillac and at the Wex. For more information, contact 
Beth at [email protected] or check out 
www.cadillacmichigan.com/trails

Febuary 7th and 8th
West Michigan Snowmobile Assocaition Ride In 
A fun filled week end for Snowmobilers at the Best Western of Cadillac 
sponsored by the WMSA. 
March 1 and 2, 2003 WSA Snowcross Racing at The Wex


++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Cadillac Area Visitors Bureau
222 Lake Street
Cadillac, MI 49601
(231) 775-0657
(800) 22-LAKES
Fax: (231) 775-1440
Email: [email protected]
Web: http://www.cadillacmichigan.com


Click on the link below to be removed from the Cadillac Area Snowmobile 
Report mailing list.

*****************************************


----------



## POLARBEAR (May 13, 2002)

the last i heard they hadnt. that could have changed though.


----------



## dieseldude (Oct 25, 2002)

hmmm, ill have to make a few phone calls and get first hand updates. i hope they get some snow before too long.


----------

